# Amistançada



## TraductoraPobleSec

M'agradaria llegir els vostres comentaris _tutti colori_ sobre aquesta paraula, si us ve de gust parlar-ne.

Mil gràcies


----------



## Antpax

Hola Tradu:

Segón el GREC, és:



> amistançat -ada
> 
> 
> [s. XV; de _amistançar_]
> 
> *1 *_adj_ _ant_ Unit amb amistat.
> 
> *2 *_m_ i _f_ Home (respecte a la dona) o dona (respecte a l'home) que té relacions sexuals habituals fora del matrimoni.
> 
> *3 *_f_ DR PEN Dona que viu en amistançament amb un home sabent que és casat.


 
La meva demana és perque la definició trés nomès fa referencia a les dones, és que els homes no podem estar amancebats amb una dona casada?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> La meva demana és perque la definició trés nomès fa referencia a les dones, és que els homes no podem estar amancebats amb una dona casada?


 
Bon dia, Madrid!

Per a tu, doncs, quina seria la traducció al castellà d'_amistançada_, Toniet? 

Pel que fa a la teva darrera observació... No hi havia una cançó de John Lennon que deia "Woman is the nigger of the world"? Doncs això...


----------



## Antpax

Bon dia, Poble Sec.

Per la definició dos, que diria que seria la més comú en castellà, diria "amancebado, amancebada", però no em sona que sigui massa comú ara, perque ja no és estrany aquesta situació, de gent tenint relacions fora del matrimoni.

Per la uno, no sé, "amigo/amiga de", crec que no hi ha una paraula. Per la tres, jo diria que és "amante", però espera a veure que en diuen els altres.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Hola!

A mi el primer que em ve al cap quan sento _amistançada_ és que és una manera "fina", per dir-ho d'alguna manera, de dir _amant_. Com en castellà diria _la querida_, encara que no sé ben bé si és el mateix, perquè no havia sentit mai el que diu l'Antpax d'_amancebada_.

Si en canvio el gènere (_amistançats_, per exemple), em surt l'antònim d'_enemistats_, l'accepció 1 que ha citat l'Antpax, suposo.


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> A mi el primer que em ve al cap quan sento _amistançada_ és que és una manera "fina", per dir-ho d'alguna manera, de dir _amant_. Com en castellà diria _la querida_, encara que no sé ben bé si és el mateix, perquè no havia sentit mai el que diu l'Antpax d'_amancebada_.
> 
> Si en canvio el gènere (_amistançats_, per exemple), em surt l'antònim d'_enemistats_, l'accepció 1 que ha citat l'Antpax, suposo.


 
Hola Betu,

Jo no diria que en castellà és "la querida", perquè aquesta té un matis despectiu que crec que no existeix en català (logicàment no estic gens segur, no conec els matisos del català com tú), pel que he puc llegir en ho que en trobat amb Google.

Nomès una opinió.

Salut i Feliç 2008.

Ant


----------



## chics

Antpax, la tercera opció es pot fer servir per a un home, però en masculí: _amistançat._

Per cert, a mi em sona haver-ho sentit per a referir-se a la novia quan encara no estan casats ni promessos; en castellà seria "arrejuntada", o encara que no hi visquin junts... Suposo que es pot considerar la _querida_ com un cas particular d'aquest altre més genèric. 

A ningú més li han preguntat mai els tiets que com li va amb el seu _amistançat_?


----------



## jaume60

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> A mi el primer que em ve al cap quan sento _amistançada_ és que és una manera "fina", per dir-ho d'alguna manera, de dir _amant_. Com en castellà diria _la querida_, encara que no sé ben bé si és el mateix, perquè no havia sentit mai el que diu l'Antpax d'_amancebada_.
> 
> Si en canvio el gènere (_amistançats_, per exemple), em surt l'antònim d'_enemistats_, l'accepció 1 que ha citat l'Antpax, suposo.


 
Hola,

Com sempre davant d'aquests dubtes, vaig a veure que el *DIEC *(2a. edició) i té l'entrada *amistançat amistançada* (preveu els dos gèneres) ras i curt ve a dir-nos que manté relacions íntimes fora del matrimoni.

En el *RAE *(22a. edició) fa servir la paraula *amancebamiento* pel mateix fet.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Antpax, la tercera opció es pot fer servir per a un home, però en masculí: _amistançat._
> 
> Per cert, a mi em sona haver-ho sentit per a referir-se a la novia quan encara no estan casats ni promessos; en castellà seria "arrejuntada", o encara que no hi visquin junts... Suposo que es pot considerar la _querida_ com un cas particular d'aquest altre més genèric.
> 
> A ningú més li han preguntat mai els tiets que com li va amb el seu _amistançat_?


 
Hola Chics,

Si viuen junts "arrejuntar" és perfecte , no es m´havia ocorregut (ho he cercat i el DRAE i existeix, jo pensava que era una paraula "popular"). Si no, no em surt cap paraula que defineix a la persona amb la que has relacions sexuals. Suposo que serà "novia" si la relació és seriosa i "rollo" si no ho és.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## jaume60

Antpax said:


> Hola Chics,
> 
> Si viuen junts "arrejuntar" és perfecte , no es m´havia ocorregut (ho he cercat i el DRAE i existeix, jo pensava que era una paraula "popular"). Si no, no em surt cap paraula que defineix a la persona amb la que has relacions sexuals. Suposo que serà "novia" si la relació és seriosa i "rollo" si no ho és.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Hola,

No us imagineu, malgrat les meves contínues referències, he que actuo pontificant, si menciono els diccionaris oficials de cada idioma.

Això tan sols és el punt per arrencar la meva recerca, el que realment m'interessa és el llenguatge popular, que al cap i a la fi és la que manté viu un idioma.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola!
> A mi el primer que em ve al cap quan sento _amistançada_ és que és una manera "fina", per dir-ho d'alguna manera, de dir _amant_. Com en castellà diria _la *querida*_, encara que no sé ben bé si és el mateix, perquè no havia sentit mai el que diu l'Antpax d'_amancebada_.


 


Antpax said:


> Hola Betu,
> 
> Jo no diria que en castellà és "la *querida*", perquè aquesta té un matis despectiu que crec que no existeix en català (logicàment no estic gens segur, no conec els matisos del català com tú), pel que he puc llegir en ho que en trobat amb Google.


 


chics said:


> Suposo que es pot considerar la _*querida*_ com un cas particular d'aquest altre més genèric.


 
Aquí volia arribar jo. És que *querida* és la paraula que he sentit tota la vida als que són un pèl més grans que nosaltres (pares, oncles, etc.) per parlar de l'amant dona... 

I, digueu-me ignorant, però fins ahir no vaig descobrir la paraula _amistançada_ com a sinònim d'amant. Un amic meu té una àvia molt gran que parla un català prou vuitcentista i es veu que aquesta senyora mai no diu "la querida", sinó "l'amistançada". A mi això de la "querida" sempre m'ha fet gràcia, sobretot per com se sol pronunciar la paraula quan parlem en català.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Bé observo que al final insistiu en la paraula *querido/a* doncs al *DRAE *defineix les tres entrades juntament amb *amancebado/a, arrejuntarse* (d'ús coloquial) per a parlar del mateix.

Aquest tic que observo sobre si ens referim a dones o homes, em sona a un llegat masclista que ens hem d'esforçar a superar.

Destaco l'aclariment que fa el *DRAE* sobre l'ús coloquial de la paraula *arrejuntarse*, i estirant la meva imaginació suposo que puc considerar l'us coloquail com a popular.

No dic que no hi sigui, tan sols vull dir que no ho he vist al *DIEC*.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------

